# Think We Need Kayfun City Section



## Gizmo (25/4/14)

I am a massive kayfun fan, I think we need our own spot, what you guys think?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/4/14)

am i allowed in the kayfun spot even though I don't own one yet  (Remember whats yours is mine @Gizmo and whats mine is also mine  )

Seriously though, I want a Kayfun... mechs just all look so manly

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/14)

Makes sense to me as long as it's Kayfun's and Russian's!


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/14)

Ofcourse they both the same really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (25/4/14)

Sounds like a brilliant idea, the Kayfun ruined me for clearomisers  By far the best atty you could get


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (25/4/14)

Damn good Vape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## crack2483 (25/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> am i allowed in the kayfun spot even though I don't own one yet  (Remember whats yours is mine @Gizmo and whats mine is also mine  )
> 
> Seriously though, I want a Kayfun... mechs just all look so manly



I smell a pre nup lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

Kayfun/Russian land

I like it

It will give some competition to REOVille


----------



## andro (27/4/14)

Guys i may be a bit slow bur i could rebuild with no problem kanger coils workings. Ive got a clone kayfun plus lite ( waiting for the original to be brought to sa ) and i try the last 2 days to do a coil for it and it suck. How do i build a coil that work? Mine gurgle and leak like a b....tch . But i ve been on the netband the clone is actually well built . Any help here?


----------



## Silver (27/4/14)

Hi Andro

I am no expert on the kayfun. Have a 3.1 clone
I think you need to check out the coils that the other guys build and the way they lay their wick on the deck. 
Then its also about the correct filling procedure. 
The tank works with air pressure and a vacuum. So it needs to be airtight. Check all the seals are in position and that all the screws are in the right place. One small thing wrong and you can upset the air pressure. 

Maybe check out PBusardo's kayfun video, it should give you a good idea

I cannot get it perfect myself and mine also leaks - not badly but sometimes quite a bit


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/14)

@andro you could also have a lemon Kayfun Lite like I got... no matter what I did with it it just sucked! I almost gave up with the Kayfun/Russian type until I cracked and bought an Original Russian and it has been nothing short of amazing... so much so that I have ordered some Russian and Kayfun Lite clones to play with some more! So many people are happy with their clones but I guess some are great and others no so much.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (27/4/14)

@andro, check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-kayfun-russians-rocket-atomisers.1610/ and this link: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/think-we-need-kayfun-city-section-p.2128/#post-44386

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (29/4/14)

Matthee said:


> @andro, check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-kayfun-russians-rocket-atomisers.1610/ and this link: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/think-we-need-kayfun-city-section-p.2128/#post-44386


Thanks this helped a lot. I finally solved the problem. 
I ve strip it apart totally , clean etc . 
I used the grommet under the chimney as on the link . New coils attached to the screws, 1.5 ohm 28 kanthal 10 wraps , 2 mm silica 4 cm long tucked into the chamber on the side .
After i noticed that the 510 screw is 0.5 mm to short so i used an insulator from an old twisp coil and put it before the center post screw to have an extra spacer and to make sure was airtight. Cut the excess off so now i have 0.20 mm screw show on the bottom and made contact with the battery. After i just filled from the top and before using it i turned it upside down took the finger off the air hole and blow into the mouthpiece. 
Tried and work really nicely. No leak at all . ( unfortunately i didnt took photo of the process but will do after i clean it again ) 

Now another question is normal that the kayfun kind of wistle a bit while vaping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/4/14)

andro said:


> Thanks this helped a lot. I finally solved the problem.
> I ve strip it apart totally , clean etc .
> I used the grommet under the chimney as on the link . New coils attached to the screws, 1.5 ohm 28 kanthal 10 wraps , 2 mm silica 4 cm long tucked into the chamber on the side .
> After i noticed that the 510 screw is 0.5 mm to short so i used an insulator from an old twisp coil and put it before the center post screw to have an extra spacer and to make sure was airtight. Cut the excess off so now i have 0.20 mm screw show on the bottom and made contact with the battery. After i just filled from the top and before using it i turned it upside down took the finger off the air hole and blow into the mouthpiece.
> ...



Nice one glad you got it working. Yes they whistle some louder than others.


----------



## Silver (29/4/14)

Well done Andro
Mine also whistles a bit but my airflow is adjusted to be a bit tighter so the whistle is less


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/4/14)

and you can add my trusty rockets in there as well ..


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (29/4/14)

My wife hates the whistling mine does but I quite like it


----------



## andro (29/4/14)

Silver said:


> Well done Andro
> Mine also whistles a bit but my airflow is adjusted to be a bit tighter so the whistle is less


I actually follow what @Alex suggested me and i took off the airflow control screw . I dont know yet if i will drill a bigger hole but even only that cut the whistling noise 100%.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (30/4/14)

one thing ive learnt about the russian is, do not over fill it!!!

i went through hell and back trying to figure out why mine was leaking through the airhole, changed wicks, recoiled, everything but this thing was still leaking.

then i tried filling with less juice, and voila, works like a charm now, no leaks at all

(i fill from the bottom, coz its just easier for me to do so)


----------



## thekeeperza (30/4/14)

Riaz said:


> one thing ive learnt about the russian is, do not over fill it!!!
> 
> i went through hell and back trying to figure out why mine was leaking through the airhole, changed wicks, recoiled, everything but this thing was still leaking.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same lesson I learnt with the Kayfun. Had the same issues with overfilling.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

I won't over fill my Russian Big when it arrives because it takes 11ml so I think 10ml should last me a day. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Silver (2/5/14)

When you guys say dont overfill, what do you mean? Up to the top of the clear plastic section?


----------



## thekeeperza (2/5/14)

Silver said:


> When you guys say dont overfill, what do you mean? Up to the top of the clear plastic section?


I generally stop at about 2mm under the top of the clear section.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

Silver said:


> When you guys say dont overfill, what do you mean? Up to the top of the clear plastic section?



I fill just after the glass section and have no problems Hi Ho.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (2/5/14)

Fill to just under where the threads for the top cap ends.. so that is basically just above the pmma (i think it is pmma) window.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

